# Spots of blood on bed



## lulu74 (Feb 15, 2012)

Cassie will be 2 in December. We had her spayed about 5 months ago. For the past 2 or 3 nights, I have noticed some spots of blood where she sleeps. I've looked over her and am baffled as to where it's coming from. Could it be her gums? I have been brushing them more regularly than normal so am hoping that's where it's coming from, but why at night? Thanks


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Lulu, I don't have any ideas for you, but wanted to link another thread from the forum regarding pyometra. I know that dogs that have been spayed can still get it if a small "stump" of the uterus remains. If it continues, or Cassie shows any out of the ordinary behavior, I would get her to the vet to be checked out. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10561.0.html


----------

